# Poulette's new baby doves (and a dove anecdote)



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Some pics that Suz took of her new arrivals.. see links

The two babies, GG being introduced to them, and doting parent with baby (I suspect the other is tucked under feathers).

Are those baby doves tiny, or what! A while back, Cynthia got a call about a collared dove needing rescue (fell out of a tree, I think). I was there, so we drove to the coast and found the place, armed with a pigeon-carrier. The guy was amused at our box for the bird, however - it was a tiny dove like the ones in the pic. We drove to a rehabbing friend, back near where we had come from, and all the way Cynthia held the tiny baby in her hand to keep it warm. It survived its experience and was successfully raised 

John


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Awwwwwwwwww!!!! So small and innocent. Thanks John for posting Suz's pictures.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Those are two yellow fuzzy bundles of joy, what sweeties! As usual I will request more pics as the continue to grow since I am a insatiable when it comes to pics


----------



## rena paloma (Jan 30, 2005)

*sweet little cuties!*

wiw, those ar3e going to grow up to be beautiful cooing cuties! who is the father bird?pics? and i would also like to know if your doves coo alot, i love their cooing and want one as a domestic pet.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Darling babies! Thanks for the pics!

Terry


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

My thanks again to John!  The father is the beige dove in the nest with one baby under his feathers and the other baby following soon... Yes, he cooes a lot, males are great signers! Females are usually quieter and have softer voices. I added new photos at webshots in the Beautiful Doves folder.
http://community.webshots.com/user/colombeau 

Suz.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

They're adorable, Suz! Thanks so much for sharing.


----------

